# Parts list for Friends' $1500 rig



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is the parts list I put together for my friend's $1500 rig. He wanted a monitor 120Hz or better, BluRay reader, Water cooling, no OS (installing Linux aka SteamOS), Keyboard and Mouse.

Let me know if there are any changes that should be made.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($209.99 @ Newegg) 
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Seidon 120V 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  ($39.99 @ Newegg) 
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97-PRO ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($189.99 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* A-Data XPG V1.0 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($68.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($70.98 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($89.99 @ Newegg) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Dual Superclocked ACX Video Card  ($254.99 @ Newegg) 
*Case:* Corsair 200R ATX Mid Tower Case  ($49.99 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair CX 750W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($59.99 @ Newegg) 
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer  ($43.99 @ Newegg) 
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor  ($269.99 @ Newegg) 
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Intel 7260HMWDTX1 802.11a/b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter  ($53.99 @ Newegg) 
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator Gaming Bundle Wired Gaming Keyboard w/Optical Mouse  ($32.98 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $1425.85
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-06-09 17:43 EDT-0400)_


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2014)

Is noise a concern for him?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2014)

not really why?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2014)

It could be much quieter.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2014)

quieter how?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2014)

That PSU is almost twice the size that he needs.  500 watts would be plenty, 650 if SLI is in the future.  Those CX's seem to be rather quiet, but can't you get a better PSU at this price range?  Seasonic "G"?  Or the XFX's that are based on Seasonic's that seem to always be on rebate. (don't get the CX600- they seem to be problematic)
The case: Antec P100, Corsair 330R, Fractal Design Define R4, Nanoxia Deep Silence 2
Frostytech tested that CPU cooler at 54db!  The AIO's have all the "sex" appeal today, but they have some big drawbacks.  If you put a decently quiet air cooler in a quiet case, you won't hear it.  CM TPC-612/812?

BTW, since that is not an unlocked CPU, you could drop to a H97 motherboard.  You could downsize to a mATX...


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 10, 2014)

Will your friend be overclocking? If so it might be worth getting the 4690k rather than the non-k. Good build otherwise, although as some others said, the PSU is a bit overkill.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2014)

I dont think he will plan on OCing. He is having me ship it to him in Japan. He is being stationed there for the USAF. I put in the 650W since I figured the 760 would need it. The 750TI has better power efficiency over the 760 since the 760 is not Maxwell AFAIK.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 10, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I dont think he will plan on OCing. He is having me ship it to him in Japan. He is being stationed there for the USAF. I put in the 650W since I figured the 760 would need it. The 750TI has better power efficiency over the 760 since the 760 is not Maxwell AFAIK.


650W is probably what I'd get with that build. Some people would say it is overkill but a little overkill I prefer. 750W seems a little excessive for the build (what you have listed in the build).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2014)

here is the updated list:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($224.99 @ Newegg) 
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U9B SE2 37.9 CFM CPU Cooler  ($49.99 @ Newegg) 
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($97.55 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* A-Data XPG V1.0 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($68.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($70.98 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($81.00 @ Newegg) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Superclocked ACX Video Card  ($239.99 @ Newegg) 
*Case:* Corsair 350D MicroATX Mid Tower Case  ($97.98 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic S12G 550W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply  ($74.99 @ Newegg) 
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer  ($43.99 @ Newegg) 
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor  ($269.99 @ Newegg) 
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Intel 7260HMWDTX1 802.11a/b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter  ($53.99 @ Newegg) 
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm Devastator Gaming Bundle Wired Gaming Keyboard w/Optical Mouse  ($32.98 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $1391.41
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-06-10 00:23 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2014)

Here it is with the Mouse and Keyboard changed to Mechanical KB and Laser Mouse

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($224.99 @ Newegg) 
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U9B SE2 37.9 CFM CPU Cooler  ($49.99 @ Newegg) 
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($97.55 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* A-Data XPG V1.0 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($68.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP900 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($70.98 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($81.00 @ Newegg) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Superclocked ACX Video Card  ($239.99 @ Newegg) 
*Case:* Corsair 350D MicroATX Mid Tower Case  ($97.98 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic S12G 550W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply  ($74.99 @ Newegg) 
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer  ($43.99 @ Newegg) 
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor  ($269.99 @ Newegg) 
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Intel 7260HMWDTX1 802.11a/b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter  ($53.99 @ Newegg) 
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master CM Storm QuickFire XT Wired Slim Keyboard  ($81.98 @ Newegg) 
*Mouse:* Gigabyte GM-FORCE M7 THOR Wired Laser Mouse  ($29.99 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $1470.40
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-06-10 00:34 EDT-0400)_


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks good! I use a 350D with that same cpu cooler on a 3570 (non-k) at work. It is super quiet and keeps it nice and cool.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 10, 2014)

GPU: 170 watts
CPU: 84 watts
Rest of system: 50 watts (way over provisioning)
Total: 304 watts
IMHO, PSU should be rated for 50%-80% load, therefore 604 watts to 380 watts!
I would think that Japan would be a good place to buy a system????
About the PSU, there's the "G" series and then there's the "S12G" series.  (I don't get it either)  I think the "G" series is a little quieter.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 10, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> About the PSU, there's the "G" series and then there's the "S12G" series.  (I don't get it either)  I think the "G" series is a little quieter.



The Seasonic G series has the zero RPM fan at low loads feature as far as I can remember similar to the Corsair RM series. And I imagine the S12G doesn't. So the proper G series is technically quieter, but is it worth it is a question.

Layton


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2014)

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/sapphire-video-card-100363l
before you send it fix core to 1000mhz


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 11, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/sapphire-video-card-100363l
> before you send it fix core to 1000mhz


Well, the reason I selected Nvidia over AMD is that the Linux Nvidia proprietary drivers are leaps and bounds better than AMD's


----------



## R00kie (Jun 11, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, the reason I selected Nvidia over AMD is that the Linux Nvidia proprietary drivers are leaps and bounds better than AMD's


As far as I remember, Linus Torvalds in his interview was very "happy" with nVidia and their drivers...


----------



## Vario (Jun 11, 2014)

I have 600 watts and I run a 770 and i7 both overclocked and 3 harddrives, a ton of fans, you can get away with a 500watt for the 760 I think.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 11, 2014)

I went with the 550 since it was Gold rated. I would have prefered to hook him up with a Platinum or Titanium rated PSU but not enough money and I think the only Titanium rated one is 1500W.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 11, 2014)

Suggest getting 650W Seasonic 80+ Bronze or similar.  Power supply would be pain if your friend is new to PC building and want to do a good neat look job (hiding cables etc).  With extra power you have the freedom to upgrade to more power hungry GPU in future.

If your friend is not going to OC, then why bother with that heavy weight Noctua?  Just get the CM 212 series.  $54 for a wi-fi adapter seems bit more expensive.  May be save some money on cooler and wi-fi and upgrade the 760 to 770.

Rest looks good.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 12, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Suggest getting 650W Seasonic 80+ Bronze or similar.  Power supply would be pain if your friend is new to PC building and want to do a good neat look job (hiding cables etc).  With extra power you have the freedom to upgrade to more power hungry GPU in future.
> 
> If your friend is not going to OC, then why bother with that heavy weight Noctua?  Just get the CM 212 series.  $54 for a wi-fi adapter seems bit more expensive.  May be save some money on cooler and wi-fi and upgrade the 760 to 770.
> 
> Rest looks good.


Well, my experience with the 4770k non-OC is that it will run hot. Mine was hitting close to 70C when my Water block was not working right. Now it is a solid 30C. I went with Noctua since I am positive it will keep that CPU cool. My friend is not the one building it. I am. I will build it and ship it to his duty station in Okinawa, Japan. The $54 wifi is an Intel AC wireless which will assist him on base with Internet connections. There is no guarantee that he will have Ethernet provided to him in his housing. So, having the AC wireless would be a big boost. Granted, if I went with a board that had a mini-PCIexpress slot, I could do it for $35 for the same chipset. If I were to drop the keyboard and mouse I could change the 760 to a 770. The build will not happen until this fall though when he is at his duty station and has accumulated the necessary funds to get the parts, pay me to build it, and ship it. He originally wanted to go AMD for everything but I convinced him to go Intel for this build.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 12, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, my experience with the 4770k non-OC is that it will run hot. Mine was hitting close to 70C when my Water block was not working right. Now it is a solid 30C. I went with Noctua since I am positive it will keep that CPU cool. My friend is not the one building it. I am. I will build it and ship it to his duty station in Okinawa, Japan. The $54 wifi is an Intel AC wireless which will assist him on base with Internet connections. There is no guarantee that he will have Ethernet provided to him in his housing. So, having the AC wireless would be a big boost. Granted, if I went with a board that had a mini-PCIexpress slot, I could do it for $35 for the same chipset. If I were to drop the keyboard and mouse I could change the 760 to a 770. The build will not happen until this fall though when he is at his duty station and has accumulated the necessary funds to get the parts, pay me to build it, and ship it. He originally wanted to go AMD for everything but I convinced him to go Intel for this build.


What's wrong with AMD. It would allow for a much better GPU while still having a very capable CPU


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 12, 2014)

Are you referring to an AMD GPU or an AMD CPU? Keep in mind we are talking about a Linux Gaming rig. Ready for SteamOS. Nvidia GPU drivers are much better than AMD drivers under Linux at the moment. 
Having upgraded the GPU to a GTX 770, I no longer have enough for the PSU. Suraswami says go Bronze Seasonic G, my friend wants Gold rated. That puts a good ~500W PSU at ~$94. Is he really going to be able to notice the difference between a 760 and a 770?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 12, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Are you referring to an AMD GPU or an AMD CPU? Keep in mind we are talking about a Linux Gaming rig. Ready for SteamOS. Nvidia GPU drivers are much better than AMD drivers under Linux at the moment.
> Having upgraded the GPU to a GTX 770, I no longer have enough for the PSU. Suraswami says go Bronze Seasonic G, my friend wants Gold rated. That puts a good ~500W PSU at ~$94. Is he really going to be able to notice the difference between a 760 and a 770?


Depends what your friend is used to tbh. If I was upgrading from a 570 to a 760, I'd be more than happy. If I were upgrading from a 570 to a 770, I'd be more than happy. The performance increase in either would be amazing compared to a 570 (just using a 570 as an example). Comparing the 2 side by side, yes there is a noticeable difference, the 770 is about ~15-20% faster in games. This being said though a 760 is only about 60-70% of the price of a 770 generally so the 760 is probably the better buy. Personally though, I'd try and stretch to a 770.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 12, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Are you referring to an AMD GPU or an AMD CPU? Keep in mind we are talking about a Linux Gaming rig. Ready for SteamOS. Nvidia GPU drivers are much better than AMD drivers under Linux at the moment.
> Having upgraded the GPU to a GTX 770, I no longer have enough for the PSU. Suraswami says go Bronze Seasonic G, my friend wants Gold rated. That puts a good ~500W PSU at ~$94. Is he really going to be able to notice the difference between a 760 and a 770?


I was referring to the CPU


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, my experience with the 4770k non-OC is that it will run hot. Mine was hitting close to 70C when my Water block was not working right. Now it is a solid 30C. I went with Noctua since I am positive it will keep that CPU cool. My friend is not the one building it. I am. I will build it and ship it to his duty station in Okinawa, Japan. The $54 wifi is an Intel AC wireless which will assist him on base with Internet connections. There is no guarantee that he will have Ethernet provided to him in his housing. So, having the AC wireless would be a big boost. Granted, if I went with a board that had a mini-PCIexpress slot, I could do it for $35 for the same chipset. If I were to drop the keyboard and mouse I could change the 760 to a 770. *The build will not happen until this fall* though when he is at his duty station and has accumulated the necessary funds to get the parts, pay me to build it, and ship it. He originally wanted to go AMD for everything but I convinced him to go Intel for this build.


Since you have some time, you could keep a look out for some MIR's.  Seems like Seasonic runs then fairly regularly.  The other one is XFX. (which are rebadged Seasonic's)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 12, 2014)

Erocker helped me tune this. We went with 8.1 until SteamOS proves itself.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($219.99 @ Newegg) 
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($122.98 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* Team Xtreem Dark Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($64.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($87.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($89.99 @ Newegg) 
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Dual-X Video Card  ($289.99 @ Newegg) 
*Case:* Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case  ($95.98 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair Builder 600W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply  ($69.99 @ Newegg) 
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer  ($43.99 @ Newegg) 
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - 64-bit (OEM) (64-bit)  ($135.98 @ Newegg) 
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard  ($81.98 @ Newegg) 
*Mouse:* Logitech G500s Laser Gaming Mouse Wired Laser Mouse  ($49.99 @ Amazon) 
*Total:* $1353.84
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-06-11 23:35 EDT-0400)_


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 12, 2014)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7TjWBm


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Since you have some time, you could keep a look out for some MIR's.  Seems like Seasonic runs then fairly regularly.  The other one is XFX. (which are rebadged Seasonic's)





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Erocker helped me tune this. We went with 8.1 until SteamOS proves itself.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($219.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($122.98 @ Newegg)
> ...



I think all of that build looks fine, however I would be inclined to buy a different PSU as @thebluebumblebee suggested - a good 80+ Bronze or Gold PSU made by XFX, Seasonic or Corsair (not CX series) is likely to survive a number of builds, and better PSUs IMO.

Layton


----------



## suraswami (Jun 12, 2014)

If you have a MC near by check them out, Intel or AMD they have good price on the CPUs and mobo combo discount too.  I believe they have $10 discount of Samsung EVO SSD and $10 discount on Crucial Ballistix 8GB ram stick too.

I still would stick with 80+ Bronze.


----------



## M0rt (Jun 12, 2014)

For the love of little baby Jesus, lose the Corsair CX.

Find the extra $25 for this or this.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 12, 2014)

M0rt said:


> For the love of little baby Jesus, lose the Corsair CX.
> 
> Find the extra $25 for this or this.


what is so wrong about the Corsair CX builder? I have had no issues with them. And really prey tell, what PSU exactly is so much better for the money?


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 12, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what is so wrong about the Corsair CX builder? I have had no issues with them. And really prey tell, what PSU exactly is so much better for the money?



Because CWT (Channel Well Technology), the Corsair CX PSU line manufacturer, have used cheap, less reliable components, such as Chinese capacitors. Also, the components that make up the power supply have a lower temperature rating than other, better power supplies, so could break at lower temperatures if you're system is pushed to far. Its a budget PSU. And therefore is less efficient and less reliable, and will probably result in paying more for your electricity bills.

Layton


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Jun 12, 2014)

I agree toss the CX PSU and go back to your previous choice:  *Power Supply:* SeaSonic S12G 550W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply ($74.99 @ Newegg)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 12, 2014)

I was going to jump to the Antec Trupower 650 Gold (JonnyGuru Recommends the 750W version) since the GPU is now the 280X which is essentially a 7970 which is what I have. My rig has a 750W to handle my hardware so i figured 650W would be fine.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($219.99 @ Newegg) 
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($122.98 @ Newegg) 
*Memory:* Team Xtreem Dark Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory  ($72.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($87.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($89.99 @ Newegg) 
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Dual-X Video Card  ($289.99 @ Newegg) 
*Case:* Corsair 250D Mini ITX Tower Case  ($95.98 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* Antec TruePower Classic 650W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply  ($99.99 @ Newegg) 
*Optical Drive:* Asus BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS Blu-Ray Reader, DVD/CD Writer  ($57.99 @ Newegg) 
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - 64-bit (OEM) (64-bit)  ($135.98 @ Newegg) 
*Keyboard:* Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Wired Gaming Keyboard  ($81.98 @ Newegg) 
*Mouse:* Logitech G500s Laser Gaming Mouse Wired Laser Mouse  ($49.99 @ Amazon) 
*Total:* $1405.84
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-06-12 11:45 EDT-0400)_


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 12, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I was going to jump to the Antec Trupower 650 Gold (JonnyGuru Recommends the 750W version) since the GPU is now the 280X which is essentially a 7970 which is what I have. My rig has a 750W to handle my hardware so i figured 650W would be fine.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($219.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard  ($122.98 @ Newegg)
> ...



You could even be fine with a 550W PSU. But that Antec PSU is miles better than the Corsair CX series, although you could go for a Seasonic G-series 550W modular PSU, with 80+ Gold certification which would be cheaper, and IMO just as good. But I have nothing against that Antec choice. One thing, if you've not got an overclockable CPU, you may be better with a H97 mobo that has pretty much all the features of a Z97 motherboard, but is designed for non-overclockers.

Layton


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 12, 2014)

While I agree with you on the Chipset, this is a Mini ITX board and finding an H97 with these specs in Mini-ITX is neigh impossible. After all, this board has a mini-PCIe Wifi AC/BT 4.0 card on it as well as the other specs. That saves $54 from adding a wifi dongle or card. He doesnt plan on adding any other cards so Mini-ITX is fine. If he does want a special sound card for mixing or something, he can use an external just fine.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 12, 2014)

yup the Truepower PSUs are great. I've had 3 550W TruePower New PSUs (previous model to the classic I think) and they are amazing. Super quiet, super reliable hell I've still got a 550W TP New powering my HTPC and that thing's oooooollllllddd I think coming up to 5 years ( I should probably get around to replacing that just to be safe actually) ! It looks like the 650W rating on the PSU is really modest. On the spec sheet it has 648W alone on the 12V rails. Not bad.

Good build man.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 12, 2014)

I had/have a Antec Earthwatts 750W PSU since 2010. It is out of warranty now but still running strong.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 12, 2014)

I have 2 Earthwatts 380W, made by CW, powering a server 24/7 and media center after powering the same server for 3 yrs 24/7, no issues with either of them.  Also have Antec Trio 430W, I believe made by seasonic powering other servers with no issues.  I guess Antec will also be a good choice.

For case - can you check with Sneakypeet, I think he had one of those Thermaltake mITX case for sale, he can give you a good deal.  Also on CPU coolers.  I bought my Aerocool XPredator case from him and he has helped me out in another occasion too.  He might even have Keyboards and mice too!!  You can save money as well as cut down on taxes lol!


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that PSU and its cheap. I have several installed in some pretty lousy environmental conditions and they are fine.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess the big thing is, how much Wattage is necessary for the 280X?


----------



## M0rt (Jun 13, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I guess the big thing is, how much Wattage is necessary for the 280X?



With no overclock on either the CPU or GPU, I'd bet roughly 350w max for the whole system.

The Antec is definitely better than the CX, but why not get the fully modular XFX for the same price? Or, the EVGA for $5 less, if you anticipate adding another 280X.

If full modularity has no appeal, save some cash on the Seasonic G 550. They're quality units and 550w is more than enough.

Thanks for saving me the typing on the CX, Layton.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 13, 2014)

M0rt, you must not have looked at the parts list since it is a *MINI-ITX* board. Plus, I trust the Antec PSU over the XFX PSU especially since JonnyGuru was singing its praises.


----------



## M0rt (Jun 13, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> M0rt, you must not have looked at the parts list since it is a *MINI-ITX* board.



Read it, just slipped my mind when I wrote about adding the second card. Good catch.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Plus, I trust the Antec PSU over the XFX PSU especially since JonnyGuru was singing its praises.



You trust Seasonic more than you trust Seasonic?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 13, 2014)

M0rt said:


> You trust Seasonic more than you trust Seasonic?



Hahaha.

@Killer_Rubber_Ducky  I was stationed on Okinawa on Camp Hansen. If I, a Marine, had a wired connection in my room, there should be absolutely no reason in hell the AF barracks can't get it either. The way internet works there is you go to the local ISP, Mediati or whatever the other one is (only two choices, Hansen only had one) and you get a modem and hook it up to the cable in your room. If he has a roommate (Airmen have a roommate, is that a thing?) you just get a router and run a cable, or Wifi if you really want to have a Wifi when half the barracks has wifi too. I picked up at least 20-30 wifi signals in my room and I was on the top floor. Wired is the way to go.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 13, 2014)

Alright, thanks Ill let him know. @M0rt I know that Antec used Seasonic for their True Power classic series. I just have better experiences with Antec. I used to have an XFX PSU and Mobo........not a good experience that one. Then again that was a couple years ago so things may have changed. 
@Lopez0101 You wouldnt happen to know the Army bases in korea? I was supposed to get stationed for 8 years in Seol back in 2006 but got injured and medboarded. My friend just got back from Korea and wanted to know which base. He was at Yongson.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Which base what? Actually, I happen to be in Korea right now, lol.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 13, 2014)

I was supposed to be stationed in Seol at an Army base. I used to be in the Army. I just cant remember which base it was.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yongsan for sure, it's in Seoul. Haven't been to any of the other bases.


----------



## M0rt (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, the Antec seems to be of equivalent quality. Just pointing out that you can get Seasonic internals and full modularity for the same price with the XFX.

Truth be told, I think the EVGA G2 750 is better than the lot of em and I suspect that OklahomaWolf at JonnyGuru would concur. With double the warranty of both and for $5 less than the Antec, it's so good it gives me half a stiffy.

Regardless, I'm just happy you ditched the CX.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 13, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Alright, thanks Ill let him know. @M0rt I know that Antec used Seasonic for their True Power classic series. I just have better experiences with Antec. I used to have an XFX PSU and Mobo........not a good experience that one. Then again that was a couple years ago so things may have changed.



I think @M0rt said it quite well already. I would definitely not buy an XFX motherboard, purely because they have not proven themselves in this area of the computer market. However, the XFX PSU is merely a Seasonic PSU with a massive XFX sticker on it. Both XFX and Antec PSUs mentioned use the same high quality, high temperature tested capacitors, both have similar high quality components for high efficiency, as they are both in reality Seasonic units. Either choice of the Antec and XFX will be fine, despite any previous experience with the company in other component sectors.

But definitely a much better choice over the CX series - I wish you every luck with the build. 

Layton


----------



## suraswami (Jun 13, 2014)

EVGA SuperNOVA 750W Gold Certified for $80 AR.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...061314-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17438027-L013A


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 15, 2014)

What about the best cooling method for that case? Positive or Negative pressure? I cant tell if the GPU is a exhaust or blow back into the case cooler. Can someone recommend a good cooling profile? here are the fans I have picked so far.

*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm  Fan  ($12.75 @ Amazon) 
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-R8-1800 80mm  Fan  ($12.75 @ Amazon) 
*Case Fan:* BitFenix BFF-LPRO-20025B-RP 148.7 CFM 200mm  Fan  ($19.45 @ Amazon) 
*Case Fan:* Scythe Slipstream 110.3 CFM 120mm  Fan  ($10.97 @ Amazon) 
*Case Fan:* Scythe Slipstream 110.3 CFM 120mm  Fan  ($10.97 @ Amazon)


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 15, 2014)

Postive-negative pressure, really doesn't make much of a difference. Streamlined airflow is all that really matters. Want to keep dust out just have filters on the intakes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 15, 2014)

but what setup will work best on this case(Corsair 250D)? what fans should be intake vs exhaust?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not sure. I don't have a case that's similar, but I have setup so the top and back fans are exhaust, while the fronts are intakes.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 16, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> but what setup will work best on this case(Corsair 250D)? what fans should be intake vs exhaust?


 
Ducky it is like all other cases for air cooling. Front intake, top and back exhaust. For some cases you can put fans at the bottom and in that case those are intake too.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EKQN2KK/?tag=tec06d-20

Cheaper on Amazon, if available to you.

OOps, posted b4 I read it had a wifi built in.

BTW, my 7260, in my Laptop, is AWESOME!!

It even makes this 11g network seem fast! I am not sure how, or why, but it picks up the signal twice as strong and doesn't drop!! It used to, I share this connection with the Jukebox...Even when folks are "Searching", I get a great signal!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Ducky it is like all other cases for air cooling. Front intake, top and back exhaust. For some cases you can put fans at the bottom and in that case those are intake too.


The options I have available to me are, Front, side, back. I am putting a 200mm in the front for intake, and 2 80mm in the back for exhaust but am unsure what to make the 2x 120mm side fans.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The options I have available to me are, Front, side, back. I am putting a 200mm in the front for intake, and 2 80mm in the back for exhaust but am unsure what to make the 2x 120mm side fans.


Intake. No doubt about it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 16, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The options I have available to me are, Front, side, back. I am putting a 200mm in the front for intake, and 2 80mm in the back for exhaust but am unsure what to make the 2x 120mm side fans.



Dont bother with 80mm fans. Are you going to be using an AIO cooler for this build? One with a 240 radiator? If so, then put that on the side.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2014)

so make it a positive pressure cooling solution? The front fan is 148 CFM and the rear fans are 30 CFM. The side fans are 110 CFM.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dont bother with 80mm fans. Are you going to be using an AIO cooler for this build? One with a 240 radiator? If so, that put that on the side.


Erocker recommended the stock cooler over a liquid solution. I have added a Noctua NH-L9i as an option. My friend is not planning on OCing. I was tempted to go with the GTX 770 but aparently the 280X is better. I am unsure why when most people tell me to go Nvidia over AMD.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 16, 2014)

If there is a GPU next to where the side fans will be you can make those exhaust fans.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 16, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Erocker recommended the stock cooler over a liquid solution. My friend is not planning on OCing.



Then I wouldn't be so concerned with the cooling all together. The stock 140mm fan that it comes with in the front will be fine, then just throw a single 120mm on the side as exhaust.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2014)

ok, now, would this CPU heatsink work well if I want to make it a quiet as possible? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009OXB1ZM/?tag=tec06d-20
It is the NoFAN CR-95C Copper IcePipe Fanless CPU Cooler.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 16, 2014)

"Absolutely silent in operation"   No shit. lol. TDP of that i5 is 84W, so it should. That thing is awfully expensive though. You could get a 30-40$ tower cooler and set the fans to run at low RPM and get equal, maybe even better, cooling. The AC sucked in my barracks, fanless isn't really the way to go in the high humidity and temperature place that Okinawa is.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ok, now, would this CPU heatsink work well if I want to make it a quiet as possible? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009OXB1ZM/?tag=tec06d-20
> It is the NoFAN CR-95C Copper IcePipe Fanless CPU Cooler.


2.6 pounds? That's about the same as a brick!!

I hope it mounts well with good hardware!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2014)

well, the problem is selecting a good third-party cooler for the CPU. My experience before AIO liquid was with AMD CPUs and Air cooling. I do still have my old CM N520 Cooler but I dont know if that would work even if it did I dont think I have the Intel brackets for it anymore.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 16, 2014)

Why are you getting a third party cooler if the user won't be overclocking? 

Sounds like a big waste of money too me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2014)

I read that people were having throttling issues with the i5 on stock cooling when ripping DVDs and encoding them to media files.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 16, 2014)

If you use different thermal paste, I've found that it can reduce temps by about 5-7C under load using the stock cooler with an i7-4770 (non-k). I have one at work I did this to and yeh, reduced temps by quite a bit but I still went and got a Noctua U9... blah blah (whatever the 9cm tower cooler is by Noctua) to keep it under 80C under load. Reading and recognizing stuff on ABBYY Finereader 11 really heats things up.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 16, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I read that people were having throttling issues with the i5 on stock cooling when ripping DVDs and encoding them to media files.



Then get something budget like the Cooler Master Hyper Evo.

Unless you are going for silence, then you are building the system and the wrong case.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 16, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I read that people were having throttling issues with the i5 on stock cooling when ripping DVDs and encoding them to media files.



Maybe the i5's stock cooler blows, but my 4770k box cooler worked just fine. My room is about 24C and it would sit around ~80C at load. It could even stay under 97C at 4.1Ghz, lol.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a better case that wont kill on shipping to Okinawa Japan's USAF base?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jun 16, 2014)

The only thing would to be a smaller case or a lighter one. The best thing is going to be to ship it as slow as possible. I shipped a footlocker that was like 70lbs as slow as possible and it was around $90, but it still got to where I sent it in like 2 weeks.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 16, 2014)

Silverstone SG09/SG10? you'd be able to go mATX too if you wanted.

Otherwise an SG07/SG08 for a tiny mITX case. I'd recommend a blower style cooler (like most reference cards have) for the graphics card though with that one.


----------

